
Why are we rich but hopeless - imartin2k
https://invertedpassion.com/why-are-we-rich-but-hopeless/
======
cuchoi
> The world is more materially abundant than ever, we’ve eliminated several
> diseases, lifted millions out of poverty.

> Yet, people aren’t reporting higher levels of meaning or happiness than
> before.

I don't know about meaning but richer people (within and across countries) do
report being happier: [https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/gdp-vs-
happiness](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/gdp-vs-happiness)

Complete article: [https://ourworldindata.org/happiness-and-life-
satisfaction](https://ourworldindata.org/happiness-and-life-satisfaction)

~~~
paraschopra
The X axis is on a log scale. On a non-log scale, happiness tapers off and
reaches a plateau
[https://images.app.goo.gl/aPzq1HaJz3Ejxopz6](https://images.app.goo.gl/aPzq1HaJz3Ejxopz6)

~~~
hjk05
True, so in the spirit of discussion let me phrase a hypothesis from the two
facts we have established: 1. Material wealth grows without the number of
happy people growing, and 2. Happiness increase tapers off as a function of
wealth. The hypothesis: material wealth increase in the world is concentrated
with people who are already happy.

I don’t have numbers or regencies to back this up, but I have read countless
times now that inequality is on the rise. Could it be simply that even as
material wealth increases we are just horribly bad as a society at spreading
that wealth to the bottom tiers where it would actually make a tremendous
difference?

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, I'd contend you're right.

------
milsorgen
A very interesting write-up and I mostly agree with the insights presented.
But not every ideology is equal and we should not be so quick to dismantle and
dismiss processes that have been with us for ages.

